# EGYPT | High Speed Rail



## lechevallierpatrick (Nov 22, 2012)

But 200 km/h is not high speed...When I think of a HSL I think of Japan,China,Saudi Arabia,Spain,France etc.....


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Six high-speed trains from Spanish company TALGO to arrive in Egypt by July: Minister *
Egypt Independent _Excerpt_ 
Apr 4, 2021

Egyptian Minister of Transport Kamel Al-Wazir on Sunday announced that six high-speed trains contracted with Spanish company TALGO are expected to arrive in July.

During his inspection tour at the Kom Abu Radi workshops to follow up the developmental procedures for overhauling the railway system, Wazir added that the ministry is carrying out development work on 925 third class vehicles under political leadership orders for comprehensive development of the railway system and the passenger car fleet.

The Ministry of Transport back in 2019 signed a 157 euro million purchase and supply contract for six new air-conditioned railway trains manufactured by the Spanish company TALGO.

More : Six high-speed trains from Spanish company TALGO to arrive in Egypt by July: Minister - Egypt Independent


----------



## Sallonian (Jun 9, 2017)

When will Egypt break ground on High-Speed Rail? When will it be ready?


----------



## 33Hz (Jul 29, 2006)

Biggest deal in the company's history.









Egypt signs €8 billion deal with Siemens for high-speed rail – DW – 05/29/2022


The German company said it has sealed the biggest order in its history to build the world's sixth-largest rail network. Tracks will connect cities along the Nile with the Red and Mediterranean seas.




www.dw.com


----------



## AAPMBerlin (Aug 16, 2008)

And here the press release from Siemens:








Siemens Mobility finalizes contract for 2,000 km high-speed rail system in Egypt | Press | Company | Siemens


Siemens Mobility and its consortium partners Orascom Construction and The Arab Contractors have signed a contract with the Egyptian National Authority ...




press.siemens.com





But, why only 230 km/h??????


----------



## Sunfuns (Mar 26, 2012)

Saves costs. It's already questionable enough for such a poor country to concentrate such vast funding on this.


----------



## Shenkey (Mar 19, 2009)

Egypt must have lots of issues with sand, better to start with lower speed but probably have an alignment that allows higher speeds.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 25, 2010)




----------



## lechevallierpatrick (Nov 22, 2012)

Shenkey said:


> Egypt must have lots of issues with sand, better to start with lower speed but probably have an alignment that allows higher speeds.


Saudi Arabia also has lots of issues with sand and their High Speed Train is highly successful (Haramain high-speed railway) 300 km/h!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Egypt to cooperate with Deutsche Bahn in managing high-speed electric train system *
Egypt Independent _Excerpt_
Aug 16, 2022

President Abdel Fattah al-Sisi met with Chairman of the Board of Directors of Deutsche Bahn AG German railways company to discuss cooperation between the Ministry of Transport and the German railways company to operate and manage the high-speed electric train system in Egypt.

The meeting was attended by Prime Minister Mostafa Madbouly, and Minister of Transport Kamel al-Wazir, Chairman of the Board of Directors of Elsewedy Electric Ahmed al-Sewedy and Chairman Board of Directors of the National Authority for Tunnels Sherif Hassan.

Sisi affirmed appreciation for the German experience in the field of management and operating systems, which is characterized by accurate governance, Presidency Spokesperson Bassam Rady, said.

More : Egypt to cooperate with Deutsche Bahn in managing high-speed electric train system - Egypt Independent


----------



## VITORIA MAN (Jan 31, 2013)

Egypt Railways - Egyptian National Railways RTG type turbotrain (ANF Industrie, France 1975) by Historical Railway Images, en Flickr


----------

